# New to Turkey Hunting



## 614BoneFish (Jul 12, 2012)

This spring will be my first go at the gobblers. Not asking for any specific locations, but in general, what should I look for when scouting a location to hunt? Any tips/ tricks if the trade you've learned would be much appreciated as well!


----------



## Top of the Food Chain (Oct 6, 2010)

By your post I assume you are hunting public...what area. Have you done any scouting in the past?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

good place to start is by scouting areas you have seen them in the past! Spring and fall are usually a little different. Spring most of the time the birds are a little more scattered. Good roosting areas are just off the tops of ridges or points... hardwoods and pines...obviously seeing them is the best way to scout so take a some binoculars and drive around scoping some fields! Lots of scouting can make for a very successful spring turkey hunt! and having multiple spots locked down with birds that you know patterns of can come in handy, especially on public land!


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

besides what everyone has already said i would throw in that the one ***** in a turkeys armour i like to take advantage of is that they gobble and that can really help with scouting. once you have some locations picked out you are thinking about hunting go out a couple weeks before season starts and just listen. especially in ohio, it seems the birds are well under way with breeding by the time season comes in so you can take advantage of gobbling birds especially just before dark as the fly up to roost. i get a couple of buddies together and we all go to different locations and try to get a good idea where the birds are roosting. you can pretty easily pattern turkeys as most of the time they roost in the same general locations.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

this time of year, they are flocked up and easy to spot from the road. also, hiking in the snow will allow you to cut tracks and get an idea if an area may be worth hunting.


----------

